# Gyro on a stick fatty Throwdown entry



## fired up

Woohoo it is fatty throwdown time so here is mine.
This is my Gyro on a stick fatty. The Idea was to take a relatively simple thing to make like a Gyro and make it waaaaaay more complicated.
Anyway here is how I did it.

First I made some traditional Gyro meat.
Ground lamb
Onion (liquified in a food processor and wrang through a tea towel to get rid of excess moisture)
Ground marjorom
Ground rosemary
Salt
Pepper
Minced fresh garlic



Put all ingredients into a food processor until it is a smooth paste.



I put that mixture into a ziploc bag and flattened. On to the other ingredients.
1 lamb rack
2 onions (thinly sliced and sweated until very soft)
Pita bread



On the package the lamb says that it is Frenched, I disagreed and did it properly.

Here it is out of the package.



And here it is Frenched, fat cap removed, and trimmed. I used kitchen twine to tie around each bone and pull off all of the tissues so that the bones would be very clean.



Next I very carefully started to cut and roll out the meat from the bone. A razor sharp knife is crucial.



Next I pounded it out thin and evenly under some plastic wrap.



All pounded out and ready to stuff.



I put the Gyro meat on the bottom, the lamb rack next, then the pita and grilled onions. Forgot to take a couple pictures during those steps.



Here it is rolled up and sealed.



Wrapped up and ready for the chill.



Time to make the Tzatziki sauce!

Plain yogurt (put in a strainer and drained for 1 hour in the fridge)
1 cucumber (peeled, seeded, finely chopped and wrang through a tea towel)
Salt
Minced fresh garlic
Extra virgin olive oil
Red wine vinegar
Fresh mint



Mix all ingredients and chill.

I smoked the fatty with cherry wood at 225 degrees for 2 and a half hours. Here it is out of the smoker.



Side view.



And finally, sliced up on the plate with sauce on the side and a salad.



Close up. You could actually pick it up and eat it off of the bone.



The boy approved mightily.



In conclusion it was fantastic. I probably wont do it again, but I had fun making it and that was what it was all about.

Thanks for checking out my fatty!


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Geez oh man,  what the flip?  That thing is awesome.  Excellent job.  Love gyros.  Man I can taste that.  Nice job.   Points


----------



## jaye220

Woah...that is insane.  Great orginality, great execution and great presentation .  Definite points for that.


----------



## love2"q"

wow ...  that is some serious creativity ...


----------



## ajky

great looking food and that's a fine looking boy you got there too.


----------



## irishteabear

Wow, Brad!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Very creative.  Sounds like something I have to try. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your son is a cutie!


----------



## the dude abides

Wow.  Other than that I don't know what to say.













Oh wait I can think of a couple more things to say
Very creative just to think of this.  I love the ingredients.  
I bow before you and your fattie sir.


----------



## alx

WOW.A for effort.I dont do this much...POINTS!!!!


----------



## pineywoods

That is crazy nice job lots of thought went into that one


----------



## mgwerks

Wow, I am blown away.  I love lamb, and I love Greek food, and making your own gyro meat is pretty cool.

I really appreciated your display of knife skills - that is pretty tender meat and easy make a mis-cut mistake.  Very nice work on peeling that loin open!


----------



## wutang

WOW. Outstanding. I lived in Greece for a couple years and never saw anything that good.


----------



## ronp

Now, that is creativity at it's best.

You deserve points, thanks for the Qview.


----------



## jagerviking

Simply amazing! all other fatties at this point may not be worthy of this creation!


----------



## rivet

Good Googlie-Mooglie, they just keep getting better all the time! Outstanding creation.....what could be better than a fattie? A LAMB fattie, bone-in~man o man. Thank you for the creativity and the time to share it with all of us. You have definitely earned the points, my friend!


----------



## ol' smokey

Now that's kickin' it up a notch.


----------



## indyadmin1974

Brad that is absolutely rockin' man!  Excellent!


----------



## straightupnobs

Wow ..... i would vote for you in the fatty throwdown for sure !!


----------



## ohm

Not a fan of lamb but WOW does that look outstanding.  Points on original though and creativity I bet it was good.


----------



## grothe

Not much ta add to all the others' replies....great idea and a heck of a job!





Awesome post!!


----------



## crewcab4x4

That looks awesome!!! 

Jason


----------



## plj

I'm not a chatty guy so I dont post much, but this one requires a compliment... WOW! That was awesome!


----------



## fishawn

Double WOW!


----------



## tasunkawitko

TRIPLE WOW!

fabulous concept!


----------



## bbq engineer

THAT RULES!


----------



## erain

wow!!! now that is what its all about with fatties. anything you imagine is possible with these things. my opinion.... you have set a new level, at least for the appearance sake!!! out of curiousity, you mentioned you wont do it again probably. is it cost, amount of work, or is it spectacular but just not that good???  i know how it is cause i have built some myself and not shared because the combos just didnt turn out. any  rate points to you man!!! again wow!!!, if anything the effort put into it...


----------



## fired up

The main reason I probably wont make that fatty again is just the amount of work that went in to it. The thing tasted great. But you could achieve the same taste without all of the extra work I did to make it pretty. Removing the bones entirely would save a lot of work. I will no doubt make a more simple version in the future. Using the lamb rack is also a bit pricey, I got mine for $16 on sale. Similar results could be had from cheaper cuts. The whole thing cost me around $60. That is including all the spices and everything. All and all I am very proud of the way it turned out and am glad that I did it. Hopefully it will inspire someone else to come up with something even better.


----------



## mgwerks

Nothing like raising the bar on the fatty throwdown with only a week and a half to go!  That is fine looking stuff.

Now my brain is working overtime...


----------



## werdwolf

What everyone else said. WOW.


----------



## azrocker

Looks great. Points!


----------



## fire it up

Pretty late on checking this one out Fired Up, been unbelievably busy the past few days so I missed a LOT!
You did an awesome job with that, really great!
Points to say the least.  I would have never thought to do something like that.  You opened up a whole new world to fattie inventiveness for me.


----------



## fired up

Thanks to everyone for all of the nice comments. I never would have thought of this idea without you guys.


----------



## uncle_lar

OUTSTANDING! thats all I can say.
the bar my friends is VERY high! super points for sure


----------



## jerseyhunter

Just saw this. All I can say is wow, I will definitely be trying this.  I make my gyro meat basically the same way cept I just run through the grinder twice, let set overnight and then put in a mesh tube and on to the grill and rotisserie.


----------



## curious aardvark

wow - not only the most unusual and imaginative fatty I've seen, but an all lamb one and a $60 fatty to boot ! 
Reckon you've set a couple of records there :-) 
And like everyone else, gotta give points :-)


----------



## got14u

jease la wease !!!! that is insane !!!!


----------



## billbo

My gosh thats beautiful!


----------



## swinging meat

Excellent job this throwdown is getting down right tough to judge.


----------



## bradyischamp

that looks awesome. question about the tzatziki sauce. when i drive to las vegas i always stop at the mad greek. i think their sauce has dill instead of mint. anyhow its awesome and i cant replicate it even though i use greek yogurt, but i use dill and not mint. maybe i should try mint


----------



## isutroutbum

I know that this is an old post, but I just stumbled on it and had to say 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's so funny that I found this, for two reasons. 1) I was searching for 'lamb' as I have a leg I was thinking about smoking tomorrow and, so was looking for help. But 2) I was lying in bed last night wide awake and thought . . . 'A gyro fatty! That sounds great, but how would I do it?' I've been thinking on and off all day about how to do it, and 'Eureka, I found it!!', completely by accident.

I've said it before and I'll say it again . . . I'm amazed by the quality and creativity of folks on this board!

Thanks (late) for the post! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best,
Trout


----------



## richoso1

Excellent smoke my friend. Just goes to show you what can come out of a thought...


----------



## fired up

Woohoo it is fatty throwdown time so here is mine.
This is my Gyro on a stick fatty. The Idea was to take a relatively simple thing to make like a Gyro and make it waaaaaay more complicated.
Anyway here is how I did it.

First I made some traditional Gyro meat.
Ground lamb
Onion (liquified in a food processor and wrang through a tea towel to get rid of excess moisture)
Ground marjorom
Ground rosemary
Salt
Pepper
Minced fresh garlic



Put all ingredients into a food processor until it is a smooth paste.



I put that mixture into a ziploc bag and flattened. On to the other ingredients.
1 lamb rack
2 onions (thinly sliced and sweated until very soft)
Pita bread



On the package the lamb says that it is Frenched, I disagreed and did it properly.

Here it is out of the package.



And here it is Frenched, fat cap removed, and trimmed. I used kitchen twine to tie around each bone and pull off all of the tissues so that the bones would be very clean.



Next I very carefully started to cut and roll out the meat from the bone. A razor sharp knife is crucial.



Next I pounded it out thin and evenly under some plastic wrap.



All pounded out and ready to stuff.



I put the Gyro meat on the bottom, the lamb rack next, then the pita and grilled onions. Forgot to take a couple pictures during those steps.



Here it is rolled up and sealed.



Wrapped up and ready for the chill.



Time to make the Tzatziki sauce!

Plain yogurt (put in a strainer and drained for 1 hour in the fridge)
1 cucumber (peeled, seeded, finely chopped and wrang through a tea towel)
Salt
Minced fresh garlic
Extra virgin olive oil
Red wine vinegar
Fresh mint



Mix all ingredients and chill.

I smoked the fatty with cherry wood at 225 degrees for 2 and a half hours. Here it is out of the smoker.



Side view.



And finally, sliced up on the plate with sauce on the side and a salad.



Close up. You could actually pick it up and eat it off of the bone.



The boy approved mightily.



In conclusion it was fantastic. I probably wont do it again, but I had fun making it and that was what it was all about.

Thanks for checking out my fatty!


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Geez oh man,  what the flip?  That thing is awesome.  Excellent job.  Love gyros.  Man I can taste that.  Nice job.   Points


----------



## jaye220

Woah...that is insane.  Great orginality, great execution and great presentation .  Definite points for that.


----------



## love2"q"

wow ...  that is some serious creativity ...


----------



## ajky

great looking food and that's a fine looking boy you got there too.


----------



## irishteabear

Wow, Brad!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Very creative.  Sounds like something I have to try. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your son is a cutie!


----------



## the dude abides

Wow.  Other than that I don't know what to say.













Oh wait I can think of a couple more things to say
Very creative just to think of this.  I love the ingredients.  
I bow before you and your fattie sir.


----------



## alx

WOW.A for effort.I dont do this much...POINTS!!!!


----------



## pineywoods

That is crazy nice job lots of thought went into that one


----------



## mgwerks

Wow, I am blown away.  I love lamb, and I love Greek food, and making your own gyro meat is pretty cool.

I really appreciated your display of knife skills - that is pretty tender meat and easy make a mis-cut mistake.  Very nice work on peeling that loin open!


----------



## wutang

WOW. Outstanding. I lived in Greece for a couple years and never saw anything that good.


----------



## ronp

Now, that is creativity at it's best.

You deserve points, thanks for the Qview.


----------



## jagerviking

Simply amazing! all other fatties at this point may not be worthy of this creation!


----------



## rivet

Good Googlie-Mooglie, they just keep getting better all the time! Outstanding creation.....what could be better than a fattie? A LAMB fattie, bone-in~man o man. Thank you for the creativity and the time to share it with all of us. You have definitely earned the points, my friend!


----------



## ol' smokey

Now that's kickin' it up a notch.


----------



## indyadmin1974

Brad that is absolutely rockin' man!  Excellent!


----------



## straightupnobs

Wow ..... i would vote for you in the fatty throwdown for sure !!


----------



## ohm

Not a fan of lamb but WOW does that look outstanding.  Points on original though and creativity I bet it was good.


----------



## grothe

Not much ta add to all the others' replies....great idea and a heck of a job!





Awesome post!!


----------



## crewcab4x4

That looks awesome!!! 

Jason


----------

